# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Sexy,Funny,Pepsi

## schiene

Hier mal nen etwas längerer Werbespot von Pepsi.Ich finde der hat was,oder was meint ihr?
http://www.freepler.de/kracher/start.html

----------

Ich nehm sie alle, bis auf den Imperator.

René

----------


## Hua Hin

Die Pepsi-Dosen??? :aetsch:

----------

> Die Pepsi-Dosen??? :aetsch:


Nee, die  meinte ich  :madel:  :madel:  :madel:

----------


## Hua Hin

Schon klar, ist dieses Video eigentlich vor der Glatzenbildung von 
Britney Spears gedreht worden, nach ner Perücke sah es ja nicht aus?
Und die entscheidende Frage: Hatte sie überhaupt einen Schlüpfer an?  ::

----------


## walter

wenn schon britney spears, dann nur mit glatze. ich hasse bi-color.    ::

----------


## big_cloud

Ich dacht immer die heisst Spritney Beers

----------

